# Hi, I'm Woolyjumpers



## Woolyjumpers (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I love your handle!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> I love your handle!


This is what you get when sheep and kangaroos breed.


----------



## Woolyjumpers (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello,

Just wanted to say thank you for greeting me.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> I love your handle!


LOL - me too! :x


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

AND. Holy molt cute avatar!


----------



## Woolyjumpers (Apr 16, 2019)

Thank you both


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Woolyjumpers said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to say thank you for greeting me.


Are your sure you aren't in Wales? 

Croeso, @Woolyjumpers!


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

I like your handle as well but it makes me feel itchy all over.


----------



## Woolyjumpers (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi again. 

Thank you everyone for all your replies.


----------

